# Lasciare la parola a



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Come si può dire (senza suonare strani):

"Ciò detto, lascio la parola agli altri..."

my attempt:
"Having said that, I leave the word to the others..."


----------



## Elisa68

_I leave you in the hands of..._


----------



## alahay

my guess: I pass the mic to...

Edit: it has to do with "speech'


----------



## disegno

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _I leave you in the hands of..._



having said that, I leave the last word to...(someone else gets to have the last comment on a subject) 

this is different from Elise's response "I leave you in the hands of..." which means that you will be shown around by someone who knows the ropes (who knows the situation well)

which is your intention?


----------



## Testarossa

Ciao, Tomasso:

Prova questo:

That having been said, I leave it to others [to discuss] [to decide] [to think about] [to ponder].

Greg


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Is it "the others" or just "others". Is there any difference in English?

Does the one I proposed (_Having said that, I leave the word to the others_) work fine or need to be adjusted?


----------



## disegno

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Is it "the others" or just "others". Is there any difference in English?
> 
> Does the one I proposed (_Having said that, I leave the word to the others_) work fine or need to be adjusted?



you can use it both ways, with and without "the"....but with "the" is more specific "leave to others to decide" vague and general...everybody,   ..... but "the others" would be a smaller more specific group of people.


----------



## ElaineG

> Having said that, I leave the word to the others)


 
"leave the word" makes no sense in English 

"leave word" can mean "leave a message", but that's not what you mean.

I don't have a good sense of the context of your statement in Italian, so I can't offer you any better help on the English, except to tell you that you can't use your suggestion .


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

context:

For instance, if I write my opinion in a post on this forum, at the end I can say: "ed ora lascio la parola agli altri"


"leave the word": I have seen it used. See for instance:
http://www.universalforum.org/titan/earth.htm

line 5. Do you confirm it is wrong?


----------



## DAH

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Is it "the others" or just "others". Is there any difference in English?  Either one is easily understood in AE.



(_Having said that, I leave the word to the others_) Yes, it needs work.

come di:

Having said that, I leave the detail(s) to others . . . 
Having said that, I leave the explanation(s) to others . . . 
Having said that, I leave the matter to the others . . .


----------



## You little ripper!

I think that expression sounds strange.  I would say, _Having said that, I'll allow the others to have a word._


----------



## ElaineG

> For instance, if I write my opinion in a post on this forum, at the end I might say: "ed ora lascio la parola agli altri"
> 
> 
> "leave the word": I have seen this phrase used. See for instance:
> http://www.universalforum.org/titan/earth.htm
> 
> line 5. Do you confirm that it is wrong?


 
Are you asking me if some site that talks about Jovian Ganymedes and Earthlings has made me revisit my opinion of your phrase? The answer is no. Do me a favor, and don't waste my time with that crap.


----------



## disegno

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> context:
> 
> For instance, if I write my opinion in a post on this forum, at the end I can say: "ed ora lascio la parola agli altri"
> 
> 
> "leave the word": I have seen it used. See for instance:
> http://www.universalforum.org/titan/earth.htm
> 
> line 5. Do you confirm it is wrong?



it sounds strange in this context..."leave the word for others" 
I agree it should be something like: "I will leave the last word for others"
now to thoroughly confuse you...you could say, "I'll leave word with you, if I am coming" (meaning that you will let someone know if you are coming or not or about further details or information.)


----------



## ElaineG

> "I will leave the last word for others"


 
I will leave the last word _to _others sounds better to me.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Sorry! I just googled for the phrase.

By the way, what's that Earthlings stuff? I can't figure out what they are talking about. Is it a kind of "setta(?)"  ? 



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Are you asking me if some site that talks about Jovian Ganymedes and Earthlings has made me revisit my opinion of your phrase? The answer is no. Do me a favor, and don't waste my time with that crap.


----------



## lsp

On a different aspect of the question, I would simply begin it, "That said..."


----------



## Marcone

I'll let the others have their say.
I'll leave it to the others.


----------



## carrickp

"... and now it is others' turn to speak."

OR

"... and now I leave the discussion to others."


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

You guys are all just great 
That said , I will leave the last word to others


----------



## Stefi82

Ciao a tutti!
Ho letto le vostre risposte... Io ho un problema simile ovvero, lettera d'incarico per scrivere un articolo. L'argomento è su una rubrica che tratterà di 'la parola a consorzi e associazioni', nel senso che viene chiesto un parere esperto. In questo caso, come posso dire? Io ho scritto 'the voice of...'
???
Grazie


----------



## Siberia

What about at a meeting?
E adesso la parola al Dottor XYZ - And now over to Dottor XYZ or It's Dottor XYZ's turn to speak -  sounds rather stilted.


I think a chairman at a meeting might just say something like: Dottor XYZ has something to say on the matter - or just-  Dottor XYZ....?   Asking him to intervene or passing the ball over to him.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Ranocchietta

Please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that "dare la parola" was translated "to give the floor", especially in meetings


----------



## You little ripper!

Ranocchietta said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that "dare la parola" was translated "to give the floor", especially in meetings


 Yes, Ranocchietta, that is one way of translating that.


----------



## TalcoTalquez

I really like Marcone's "have their say", but I was wondering if that would be suitable when - for example - introducing an expert.

In Italian I'd say "a lei la parola", and that would still be respectful and "humble". (You suppose the expert will say the "final word".)

Wouldn't saying "have your word now" sound a bit like "I don't care what you think but if you really need to say that, go ahead and do your bit"? :_)

In short: how would you say "a te la parola" to Einstein, handing him a microphone?


----------



## tomzenith

There's also a common idiom 'to give (up) the floor' that would be appropriate here:

'Having said that, I'll give (up) the floor to others.' (or 'other people)

EDIT: I see I was beaten to it by Ranocchietta


----------



## Jelsah

Sorry to drag old bones up from the year 2006, but the original thread for discussion "*lasciare la parola*" in Italian didn't seem to reach a satisfactory conclusion, so I just wanted to offer a possible solution or see if anyone has a better one.  I confirm that "leave the word to...." is a horrid translation.  
The expression has come up in the minutes for a board minutes and the Italian reads..."*il Presidente lascia la parola all’Amministratore Delegato per un’informativa di dettaglio sull'argomento".*  I thought in English that a formal, but loose rendering could be:
*"The Chair invites the Managing Director to share detailed information on this topic (with the Board)."* 
Any thoughts?  I realise that this might do in this circumstance, but "lasciare la parola" in Italian is used quite frequently in meeting situations and I thought it needed clearing further......
Jelsah


----------



## Jelsah

Sorry, I didn't realise there were two pages of discussion and I missed Ranocchietta's excellent rendering of *giving the floo*r.  Sorry to both you on that one. 
Jelsah


----------



## Alessandrino

Jelsah said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise there were two pages of discussion and I missed Ranocchietta's excellent rendering of *giving the floo*r.  Sorry to both you on that one.
> Jelsah


However, in your specific context, I find your solution more natural.

Another way to say it (a bit more informal) is: ..._and now I'll pass you on to_... (_ed ora lascio la parola a..._) or at I least that's what I say every so often. Hope it's not wrong!


----------



## Einstein

In translating minutes I'd use the past tense in English.

Here I suggest: "... invited the Managing Director to give a detailed report on the matter/topic" (or "detailed acount of..."). Or "...invited the MD to go into detail on the matter/topic". Probably the Chairman/President had just given a general comment.


----------



## Jelsah

Spot on, Einstein.  The Chairman had just given a general comment and was asking the Managing Director to elucidate further.  And thanks for mentioning the past tense too.  I had actually used the past tense in my translation, but I was feeling unsure about it because the Italian was in the present (and I have never been to a board meeting so I don't know what the custom is). 
And yes, Alessandrino, "Ill pass you on to the Managing Director" sounds absolutely fine to me, although as you rightly point out, it is more informal.  
Thanks guys.  I feel very happy about these further clarifications.


----------



## Alessandrino

Einstein said:


> In translating minutes I'd use the past tense in English.


The official English Style Guide of the EU recommends that everybody do so. It's kind of tricky because in Italian we tend to to use the present.


----------



## abaco90

Ciao,

vorrei sapere come si traduce in inglese l'espressione "lascio la parola a..." quando si conclude un discorso in un contesto formale.

Thanks!


----------



## Tegs

Come lo traduresti tu (visto tutto quello che hanno detto qui sopra)?  E ci puoi dare la frase intera in italiano e il contesto?


----------



## abaco90

Ciao, avevo aperto un thread con questo quesito ma non avevo visto che qualcuno l'aveva già aperto, quindi un moderatore ha girato il mio messaggio qui.
Comunque mi sembra di aver capito che la traduzione migliore è "I give the floor to ...".
Giusto?

Vorrei usarla in un contesto formale? Può andare?


----------



## Tegs

Direi di sì.


----------



## abaco90

Grazie!


----------



## sound shift

Tommaso Gastaldi said:


> context:
> 
> For instance, if I write my opinion in a post on this forum, at the end I can say: "ed ora lascio la parola agli altri"


For this context I suggest "And now I'll let others have a say."


----------



## Tegs

That was the context from several years ago - we have no context for the new question, so in the absence of context, anything could work really.


----------

